# I'm not D/Regging - just going straight onto Progynova on day 1 - anyone else?



## lollipops (Oct 17, 2009)

Hello all,

I have had my protocol through the post today from my Clinic. I have already had one failed FET. The protocol they have sent me is exactly the same as my previous FET

Day 1 - Start progynova tablets
Day 12 - First scan to check lining
Day 15 - The lovely bum bullets
Day17 - 21 Embryo transfer

I just thought this time round they would d/r me first. Only because during my last FET I ovulated which according to my clinic shouldn't have happened - it sent my tx abit off balance and I ended up having to be scanned every day during the lead up to ET as they needed to track my ovulation so they knew when to do ET. Surely if I d/r first this would stop this problem re-occuring? 
Or is it normal to ovulate during FET?

Mmmmm, any advice or anyone out there in a similar boat? 

Many thanks Lolli x


----------



## smile 26 (Aug 5, 2010)

hi lollipops, just read your post and felt i needed to respond, i too am on a FET i started taking the progynova on day 1 and had my scan on day 12 which showed my rt ovary had realeased an egg and my womb lining had only 2 lines!!! so my tx was abadoned and i had 2 take 10 days of provera tablets to bring on my AF, i am now taking the progynova tablets again and will have my day 12 scan on thursday 5th may so hping that this tym i shall have the 3 lines i need on my endemetrium and no extra realeased eggs, this shall be our last tx for now as we only managed to get 1 frozen embryo from our try at icsi.
i too asked if it was normal to ovulate during a FET and was told that it happens but they said its very rare!
just hoping it doesnt happen this time asnot sure what they will do next!
let me know how you get on - just wanted you to know your not alone! when do you start your tx or have you already
liz xox


----------



## lollipops (Oct 17, 2009)

Smile.
Thankyou for replying. You situation sounds very similar to my last FET. 
I hope tomorrows scan goes to plan (hey, that rhymes!)  
Hopefully they have got u back on track!
It's good to know I'm not the only one who has had a tricky FET. Not that I go around wishing people have difficult tx's! You know what I mean......
Can I ask why did you go on those drugs to induce your Af? Why did they not wait for it to happen naturally?
Fingers crossed for you.x


----------



## Princess-Debbie (Aug 23, 2010)

Hello just to share my experience.  The first time I had FET I was on a short protocol and we had to abandon as my lining did not thicken up and I was spotting all the way thru.  Next time they tried the long protocol and it worked.  It is a lot more hassle and time to down reg but in my case it worked.

did they not say why they have not changed your protocol this time? X


----------



## lollipops (Oct 17, 2009)

Hi Princess - Debbie!

I have rung my clinic to ask why I am on the short protocol again and they re-assured me that its fine being left as it is and that my consultant has reviewed my notes and feel this protocol will work best...
So I guess i've got to put my trust in them.They are the profesionals I suppose.  I hope the same problem doesn't occur or else I will be unhappy!   

x


----------



## Princess-Debbie (Aug 23, 2010)

I am sure they are right. It was probably just a freak occurrence last time. Good luck! X


----------



## lollipops (Oct 17, 2009)

And the very best of luck to you too!


----------



## MrsIVF (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi Ladies, 

Just wanted to share my experience.  I had started down regging but had to abandon it due to complications.  I had to wait for a period and then they decided to start me on the oestrogen on day 3 without any downregging.  Just had my scan a week and a bit later and my womb lining is nice and thick and has the right number of layers so booked in for ET next week.  I was a bit worried about ovulating but they told me that the oestrogen should over-ride that side of things. (scan showed my ovaries were nice and quiet!).  I was a bit sceptical about it all but it looks like the clinic knows what they are doing!

Good luck to you all!


----------



## smile 26 (Aug 5, 2010)

Hi ladies, sorry been a bit quiet in my posts been soooo busy over the last few days! went for my day 12 scan yesturday and it showed my ovaries are nice and quiet and no extra eggs like before lol!!! just have my womb lining at 3.5 i think they said so i've had my progynova tablets upped to 1 tab 4xday and go back on monday when they hope my womb lining shall be nice and thick so we should hopefully get our little snow baby on board!!
Not sure why they gave me the tablets to bring on AF last month as they told me i should get AF a few days after the course and i didnt get AF until over a week later so i was beginning to panic a bit!!!! but hey i guess they know what they are doin!
how is everyone else so nice to read your experiences i dont feel so alone!!!! Liz xox


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Hi ladies ,
I too am not D/R and doing the same protocol as you Lollipops .
I questioned the clinic and was kinda told ' we wouldn't be doing it if we didn't think it would work ' and that 'times and methods have moved on since you last did a FET ' .
I guess times do move on and different clinics do things different ways huh 
It all seems very wierd not D/R dosent it .......
Freespirit


----------



## lollipops (Oct 17, 2009)

Freespirit - 

 

Yes I know what you mean it is very strange to not D/R. But as you say this must be the way FET is done now. 
I remember on my last FET that I thought it was strange not D/R and thought that perhaps this time they would D/R me - but no?!

I guess we have to trust they know whats best! 

When do you start FET? 

Hope it works for you this time


----------



## smile 26 (Aug 5, 2010)

HI quick update from me, went for my scan yesturday (monday), showed my womb lining thicker but not thick enough, have had the progynova upped to 12mg a day so 4 tablets a day 1 every 6 hours and then 4mg at bedtime (vaginally) such fun lol!!! then back on thursday for yet another scan so i'm hoping and praying that it will be how they want it by then so until then plenty of pineapple juice and organic milk xox


----------



## lollipops (Oct 17, 2009)

Smile - good luck with your next scan, when will you have it?
That's certainly a lot of progynova your on now! But I bet it will kick start your lining into being the required thickness. 
Let us know how you get on.x


----------



## smile 26 (Aug 5, 2010)

Hi all my scan is on thursday (tomorrow) so getting nervous and fingers crossed it will be the result we need xox best get off now as gota dash to work xox


----------



## JulieBoo (Jul 6, 2005)

Hi 


Just thought I'd add to this thread, I too am on the same protocol as you, to be honest I wasn't aware there was an alternative, in Germany you just get told this is what you're doing, no questions, it'll be "perfect" apparently, bless them if they got more laid back, they would fall over.


I've missed my first 2 days of Oestrogen tablets, but they have assured me I'll be fine, so a little worried about my lining and that I won't ovulate, but I trust my clinic.  I had IVF in Feb and it worked brilliant, despite that I never had an internal scan or any other tests, they just went with their instinct and knowledge. At first I was terrified reading all the other experiences of women on here, who have been clinically checked, prodded and controlled to death, plus I had no advice about eating nuts or drinking pineapple juice etc, but in the long run I think I was a little more relaxed than most are as a result.  Unfortunately my pg ended in an ectopic, which was of no fault of the tx I had or anything I did or didn't do.


So long story short, trust the Dr, and try not to worry too much if your tx is different to other people. I think the short protocol works better for me because it's less medicated, less stressed and it is more natural.  My motto "what will be will be" well actually it's my Mum's motto, but I like it.


My 12 day US is on Monday and the big de-frost is on 20th all being well, with ET on 22nd'ish.  We have 3 on ice from the last cycle at 0 cells (not ethical in Germany to freeze if divided).  My biggest fear is if they'll survive the thaw.  I've searched on here to try to get some stats of thaw survival but can't much info.


Good luck with  your Scan tomorrow Smile.   


Julie


----------



## smile 26 (Aug 5, 2010)

HI Julie and welcome just wanted to say thankyou and you're/mums mottot what will be will be just sounds so right wish you all the best xox


----------



## smile 26 (Aug 5, 2010)

AFM bad news yet again for me, went for scan today and i have lost one of my linings down to 2 now, and is only measuring 6.5 and low and behold my ovaries have released yet another folliculle  so another abandoned cycle!!!! i saw a consultant today and i am to start buserlin injections tonight should get AF within 2 weeks then 2 contact care for a scan then to commence progynova again while continuing with the buserlin then he hopes it will work! feel so drained today and so let down not a good day and i keep questioning myself i wondering what i have done to deserve this!!!!
sorry for the down post hope you are  all well xox


----------



## lollipops (Oct 17, 2009)

Smile - oh thats such a shame! I can understand how rubbish and deflated you must be feeling. It's unfair. Did care say when you realised an egg and why your lining became thinner? 
On the positive side it sounds like you can roll into another attempt. Still not easy to have such a set back.


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Smile , so sorry to hear your news , I can only imagine how drained and dissapointed you are feeling  

Julieboo , thanks for your positive post ............ if only we could all convince ourselfs of that ...... me i'm a natural born worrier who need constant reassuence .

I feel so out of touch   with this new FET regeime , please can someone explain it ? What is your understanding of progynove  I know progynova is to thicken your lining , but is it also 'supposed' to stop you ovulating or not ? I still just can't get my head round why some ppl have buseralin and some don't  ? 

Lollipops , as you are on the same protocol as me , do you know what they look for on the day 12 scan ? is it scan and bloods ? Can't work out why some people have to have to have tests to detect a LH surge and again why others don't ?


----------



## Princess-Debbie (Aug 23, 2010)

Smile sorry that you have had to abandon again.  Did your clinic talk to you about doing anything different this time?  They seem to be in hurry to move straight onto the next cycle which sounds a bit unusual.  Hope you are ok  

Xx


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

Thought i'd bump this as new thead on fet with no dr.


----------

